# trip to Osaka, Japan early 2007



## Cathy Berg (Oct 5, 2006)

i am planning a trip to Kyoto in February of next year.  My adult daughter has gone to work for a Japanese company and is teaching English to the Japanese for one year in Kyoto.  I will be departing from DFW for my trip.  Am trying to use American airlines' miles for the trip.

does anyone know if there are any offers from American out there that i cannot seem to find where you pay a co-pay and use less miles for a trip?

i am an experienced flyer but am already intimidated by the fact that both Tokyo and Osaka (which i will have to go through both on AA and then train to Kyoto) have multiple airports.

Thanks.

Cathy Berg


----------



## Dave M (Oct 5, 2006)

There are no offers for your trip in the current listing that would apply to your trip. Waiting is not likely to help. AA doesn't often make such discounted offers to Japan, because it's such a profitable route for the airline.

However, if you are short of AAdvantage miles, you can purchase up to 40,000 in a calendar year.

Another alternative is to pay for an economy ticket and try to use your AAdvantage miles to upgrade. A call to an AA international reservations agent at the general AA phone number will help you determine if that's practical on or close to the dates you want to travel.

Tokyo's airport that you would connect through is Narita ("NRT"). All flights from the U.S. to Tokyo go to that airport.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Oct 5, 2006)

*trip to Osaka, Japan*

Dave, thanks so much for your reply.  

Being a Dallas resident, i am familiar with buying miles from American as i have done it in the past.  i knew previously they offered the copayment of money and miles but didn't see it now on their website for travel to Japan. 

apparantly the route from dfw to osaka must not be as profitable as it once was as they are discontinuing their non-stop service from DFW to Osaka the end of this month, which is a real bummer for me traveling in February of 2007. 

i have researched enough to know that the international flights into Tokyo from the US go into Narita and i just have to find one of their code share partners that will go out of Narita to Osaka (KIX) and not one of the other airports in Tokyo or Osaka.

Thanks for your comments.

Cathy Berg


----------



## LisaH (Oct 7, 2006)

I am going to Tokyo, Osaka and Shanghai in two weeks but I will be flying with United and it's codeshare ANA. From Tokyo to Osaka, I'll use the bullet train. I don't believe AA or its partner fly from NRT to KIX but I could be wrong. Most of the domestic flights (like Japan Air which is a AA partner) seem to be between HND (Tokeo) and ITM (Osaka).


----------

